# Girls On Bikes Fail Compilation



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 4, 2011)

The one at 2:32 is the funniest it think

ahahah


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

Lmao why do girls ALWAYS pop the clutch?


----------



## Lewis01 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is really cool video and much funny .I think they are so quick in making releasing the bike and resulting even loose balance .


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 7, 2011)

woman are idiots. only one worthy of riding is the one from nitro circus


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 7, 2011)

lmao  , made me sad!


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> woman are idiots. s




Actually they are smarter then men in many ways


----------



## troubador (Sep 7, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> Actually they are smarter then men in many ways



Yeah those undefinable warm fuzzy make believe ways. I guess they were smart enough to invent new kinds of intelligence to be superior in.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

I've raced against a few girls back in the day. They were actually decent. But they just never have the courage to hit the big jumps.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

troubador said:


> Yeah those undefinable warm fuzzy make believe ways. I guess they were smart enough to invent new kinds of intelligence to be superior in.



To be fair, they do have a thicker corpus callosum that allows more information to pass between the left and right hemispheres and stronger neural connections to circuitry that controls language like the Basal Ganglia. It gives them a more holistic approach to decision making by incorporating emotions into the process. 

Outside of that one advantage, men are superior decision makers in almost every way.


On  topic, I laughed through that whole video.


----------



## flcrkr (Sep 7, 2011)

lmao


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 7, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> Actually they are smarter then men in many ways


ya im actually gonna have to agree with this i was just kinda being ignorant, much funner sometimes.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 7, 2011)

also some of these made me feel very bad and were rough falls anyone would have been hurting


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> also some of these made me feel very bad and were rough falls anyone would have been hurting



Me too.

But most were pretty hilarious.

Why do they speed up everytime they lose control?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 7, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Me too.
> 
> But most were pretty hilarious.
> 
> Why do they speed up everytime they lose control?


lol idk and if ur being dragged y would u fuckin hold on lmao


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the way you can predict the bike will sprint just from their posture. When it does take off it only makes them pull on the throttle harder.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

Clutch much?

But I have no room to talk when it comes to bicycles. My middle name is _Concussionwipeout._


----------



## maniclion (Sep 7, 2011)

If the take off don't get them the left turn usually will. I had to teach dozens of newb girls and wussy boys how to ride mopeds back when I was in college and worked at a rentals place in Waikiki.  Never failed some girl or fem-boy would freak out and forget that there is a brake...usually I'd see it coming and be able to chase them and lift the rear wheel off the ground...


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 7, 2011)

Chicks also have better eye sight, hearing, and body language analysis

they know when someone is trouble faster then a guy would
Ive seen in numerous times

Men have better control of fear, and emotions that get in the way of challenges


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 7, 2011)

Did I see that right... the last lady plowed over some old lady in a wheelchair.... that takes the cake.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 8, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Did I see that right... the last lady plowed over some old lady in a wheelchair.... that takes the cake.



HAHA! 
YES!

I caught that too. Made me LOL


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 8, 2011)

wait, no back to the kitchen jokes?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wait, no back to the kitchen jokes?


----------



## twotuff (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 8, 2011)

Some of that stuff had to hurt.

Still most were pretty funny.


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

i enjoyed that


----------

